# P40 live fire at NZ Wanaka Airshow



## v2 (Mar 31, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVOfjU1A-mE_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3T5QkFg6cw_


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 31, 2008)

<shivers> COOL


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 31, 2008)

Excellent. You won't see that for too many more years. Wonder if the rigged up a brass catcher. .50BMG brass is REALLY expensive!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2008)

Excellent stuff, a rare sight indeed nowadays.


----------

